# live webcast of opera



## akaba (Nov 18, 2009)

I have attended several webcasts form the Metropolitan and must say it has been a good way to share good music.
I also have seen an indipendent webcast of one opera singer just setting up her own concerts once a week.please have a listen and share your views of this and webcasts of opera in general.
http://bambuser.com/channel/Punkis/broadcast/333381


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

Ah yes the operas are being streamed live at my local cinema as well.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I am referring to the metropolitan operas.


----------

